# Apple to add SMS synching between iCal, iSync, Address Book and Nokia phones...?



## d8n_two (Sep 30, 2002)

I had the chance to talk with a Nokia USA recruiter the other day at a career fair my university was hosting.  After I was done brown-nosing for a job, I talked to him in a non-official capacity about the future of wireless and new devices that were out.  After talking for a while I mentioned how cool the SonyEricsson T68i and it's Bluetooth technology was when used with a Bluetooth-enabled Mac.  He went on to tell me that Nokia will have Bluetooth phones out soon that are comparable to the T68i.

This is nothing new, but that's when the rumors started coming.  He talked about how all these new phones were GSM/GPRS-only and the lack of penetration these networks are getting.  Most people still use TDMA or other cuurent generation handsets (ATTWS & Cingular were the providers he noted that were just starting to change to GSM), and that Apple and Nokia have been in talks to develop functionality in iSync, iCal and Address Book that allows you to sync your, say, 8260 via SMS as it has the ability to recieve simple vCards, vCalendars, and notes.

Add this to the SpyMac SMS in .mac rumor, and Apple could offer such features to .mac users only in an attempt to spur subscriptions.  All just *rumors*, but something to think about.

d8n_two


----------



## nichrome (Sep 30, 2002)

Nokia already has GSM/GPRS phones that support Bluetooth out in Europe.

Ahh, Europe, the promised land of wireless communications. GSM has been the standard here, since, oh, I don't know, the dawn of time, and GPRS is pretty common


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nichrome _
> *Nokia already has GSM/GPRS phones that support Bluetooth out in Europe.
> 
> Ahh, Europe, the promised land of wireless communications. GSM has been the standard here, since, oh, I don't know, the dawn of time, and GPRS is pretty common  *



hehe! ..Yes yes, i love tha! ... For Once, the Americans Seemed 2 be Left in the Dust 'in general' ... i Don't understand Why! but Hey! ... its all Good 2 me! 

NeYo


----------



## plastic (Oct 2, 2002)

Asia (where I come from) is the testing ground for Nokia phones (I am from Singapore) and the latest models always hit our shores very fast. 

The problem is, Nokia implements and uses outdated Bluetooth in their current phone lineup and it does not work with Mac (for now). I think they are realising that after seeing red at Sony-Ericsson's runaway success with the T68i mobile phones.

Hope this will wake up someone in Finland and start to think about Bluetooth seriously. The 7650 which has been launched months back is close to a total loss because no one likes it here and the sales has been bad as according to many resellers I have spoken to.

Hope the newer generation of Bluetooth implementation will be better, from Nokia.

Wake up Nokia! 

And I am a Nokia user.


----------



## Hypernate (Oct 4, 2002)

That's one thing I like. When i see that Australia has something more advanced than the USA 

We use the GSM 800/1600 bands.

That's our dual band phones, and we have a coupel of Tri Bands phones. It's funny, these work in any country.... except the USA and Japan.


In the USA, you have the 8260, correct? Our version is the 8210. Same phone, jsut different networks.


----------



## blindeye (Oct 6, 2002)

Hello 

I use Nokia 6310i, bluetooth, GPRS, Adressbook and SMS.  work fine. I send SMS via Addressbook (klick phonenumber - addressbook - you get options: phone, send SMS.) when addressbook is open, use bluetooth, if your friend phone, you get window: answer, send SMS. same if you get SMS...


----------



## blindeye (Oct 6, 2002)

i surfing now via Nokia/GPRS/Bluetooth 

............


----------



## plastic (Oct 7, 2002)

I am getting the Sony Ericcson T68i tomorrow! Yeah! Bluetoothing my way too! Joining the bandwagon! iCal handles daily schedules, SMS through Add Book. 

Since me n00b with Bluetooth, will need you guys to help me too ok? Thanks.


----------



## boi (Oct 7, 2002)

so the nokia bluetooth phones will sync with address book? hmm... what about phones that connect via USB cable? will those work?


----------



## blindeye (Oct 7, 2002)

No, Sync dont work. only SMS options and GPRS/cellphone-modem.


----------



## boi (Oct 7, 2002)

what's SMS? i want a phone that i can hook up to my computer and have it download my address book stuff and possibly my calendar stuff. the only supported bluetooth phone in my region is that really expensive ericsson... and i (a student) can't afford it ^_^.


----------



## plastic (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks to a good friend of mine working in Sony, I got the T68i at staff price! Yeah! I am on my way to the Apple Centre to get myself the Bluetooth dongle.


----------



## vanguard (Oct 8, 2002)

Nice rumor.  That's what this forum is supposed to be filled with.  I like it 

I've been waiting for something like this: http://www.microsoft.com/mobile/smartphone/tour/default.asp
to come out.  Most PDA phones look like PDAs with cell phone functionality.  I want a phone with PDA functionality.  (something small)

Hopefully, somebody will actually create one.

Vanguard


----------



## plastic (Oct 8, 2002)

IT WORKS! Yeah... iSync, Add Book, iCal... everything works so smoothly. I even downloaded a T68i conduit and I could drag and drop jpg and turn them into desktop images! Nice one!

Will post pic tomorrow or day after. Love it! Love it!


----------



## plastic (Oct 8, 2002)

I got a question though... how do I actually send SMS through Add Book? When a call came in, I could see the "Reply Through SMS" or something like that... but I could not get the SMS function going though. Hmmm...


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2002)

I really crave for IrDA synch in iSync. I know it's not 'the future', but really the software shouldn't care too much about the hardware control, since both BT and IrDA are supported as serial ports. I want to use my Nokia 6510 with my TiBook 500...

But then again, I'll have a Ericssony P800 and a TiBook 1000 by next Spring, so what do I care?


----------



## plastic (Oct 8, 2002)

Yeah man! I like my T68i with BT implementation... but honestly, it is more of a convenient (no wires) and temporarily it is a joy because I dun have to lug that PDA with me. 

TiBook 1000? HHmmmm..... tasty.....


----------



## nichrome (Oct 9, 2002)

For the record, Asia Pacific is always second on Nokia's model introduction roadmap. Europe comes first, since they can prototype and test new models easier when they're "closer to home".

However, new models launch near-simultaneously in the two regions.

I'm not sure about US launches, but I believe those lag behind due to the general weirdness with the network. "Sorry, this model does not work on this operator's network" and so on.


----------



## plastic (Oct 9, 2002)

Not to start a flame war... but whether it is near home or not does not really matter. Take the 3210 for example. We saw it on the shelves even before Finland started selling it, and so was 8850. Don't ask me why. My mother was in Finland when I saw the first 8850. Called her to ask her to get one there (hoping that it would be cheaper), and she called back saying I was crazy. There isn't such a model there. Not released yet.

So I am not very sure why. Maybe we were used as guinea pigs to see how many of us will die first due to the radiation emited from the mobile phones. LOL. 

ps : I am from Singapore.


----------



## nichrome (Oct 13, 2002)

The reason why certain models are introduced first in Asia or the US is that some models are geared towards non-European audiences. Certain models from the 8000 family are Europe only (and one of them is Finland only), while other 8000 series phones are Asia only. Meanwhile, one of the 9000s is USA only, due to technical issues.


----------



## plastic (Oct 13, 2002)

/me looks at nichrome flaming Rhino in another thread on proc... /me shivers and shut up...


----------



## emck (Oct 15, 2002)

"Will post pic tomorrow or day after."

I would not mind seeing some of these pictures.  if anybody has a link of screenshots of the adressbook and ical and bluetooth working together I would be interested in seeing that link.

thanks


----------



## plastic (Oct 15, 2002)

Follow this link to see the pics I posted on another forum and the T68i/ Bluetooth USB adaptor from D-Link that I got on the same day. 

http://forums.khabal.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15746

ps: Ignore the rest of the nonsense post after the pics. LOL.


----------



## emck (Oct 15, 2002)

plastic

those are great but I was realy looking screenshot of the adress book using sms and the caler Id.

thanks those were terific too


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> */me looks at nichrome flaming Rhino in another thread on proc... /me shivers and shut up...  *



 I must have missed that one?


----------



## plastic (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emck _
> *plastic
> 
> those are great but I was realy looking screenshot of the adress book using sms and the caler Id.
> ...


 Will do my best to remember to get this done today. If I forget, please remember to remind me... LOL...


----------



## plastic (Oct 15, 2002)

And bleah... Nokia's Bluetooth implementation is crap. The 7650 had so much problems talking to the BTv1.2 D-Link BT Adaptor. 

Pass... until Nokia clean up their act and update their BT devices.


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi

I have a CDMA Ericsson T60C (includes bluetooth) with New Zealand Telecom, it is one which supports their Mobile JetStream service, which is fancy name for high speed mobile data transfer. Check it out: http://www.telecom.co.nz/content/0,3900,202142-1519,00.html

Can someone tell me if its possible or going to be possible to iSync with CDMA etc.


Cheers

eric


----------



## plastic (Oct 15, 2002)

You sync up with your computer via comm port via Bluetooth, Infrared, Data Cable. Your service provider does not play any part in this. Just check out Apple's website for supported phone models for iSync.


----------



## plastic (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/isync/

Only Ericsson phones at the moment I think.


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah I knoew its not upto the provider, thats what I thought, but all I can see is GSM type phones and the T60C I have is a CDMA phone. Does that matter?

I'm checking the iSync forum now.

Cheers

eric


----------



## plastic (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't think it matters whether the phone is a GSM one or a CDMA one. Most importantly it is the protocol of the serial port. (Or the OS running it). I think.

Can give it a try. Loan a data cable, or use the IR port on the Powerbook to test it out first if your mobile phone is supported by iSync. Cheers.


----------



## emck (Oct 16, 2002)

reminding you


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 16, 2002)

Cheers Guys

I might give it a go when I get some more dosh and that wont be till after my second child is born, mortgage to pay and al that boring stuff.

I did notice on the Apple iSync forum that someone wass waiting to hear if the T60C worked as he had one.


----------



## Henriok (Oct 24, 2002)

Nokia supports the essential ingredient in this equation.. SyncML. BUT.. they only support it on the WAP and HTTP-protocols over GSM/GPRS. Ericsson support SyncML on Bluetooth, hence.. phones from Ericsson are syncable with iSync.
It shouldn't be too hard for other phone manufacturers, like Nokia, to support SyncML on Bluetooth, or other interfaces like USB or IrDA. But.. Apple could make some cool thingy with .Mac witch would allow syncability with Nokia hand sets.


----------



## celeborn (Jan 3, 2003)

What's the deal with Nokia (and other) phones with GPRS and Mac OS today? I'm mostly interested in using GPRS for internet access (not WAP), and would be interested in knowing which GPRS-capable phones are compatible with Mac OS X.


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Plastic, I'm planning on ordering a T68i from Amazon.com this weekend. (To my fellow Americans: this is a great deal--just $25 after rebate when you sign up for one year of T-Mobile service! Offer expires Mon. 1/6!) When you use iSync with your phone, do the pictures in Address Book transfer over to the phone? I know the T68i has the ability to store pictures of people on it and then show the picture on the screen when the person calls you. If the photos don't transfer over with iSync, what do you do to get the contacts' photos over into your phone? Thanks!


----------



## boi (Jan 4, 2003)

they don't automatically transfer, no. you have to use apple's bluetooth file transfer utility or download a t68i bluetooth transfer utility to move the pictures to your phone. you can then link the pictures to the people.


----------

